# Doxxed by a seller. Now what?



## ToddleDown (Feb 13, 2021)

I was considering buying a snake from a breeder, until I went onto their facebook and saw that they make a habit of posting personal conversations with buyers if they disagree. I didn't want to deal with a seller like that because I didn't trust them to not post anything about me if anything went bad in the sale.

Well, turns out messaging them at all was a mistake, because as soon as I told them I wasn't going to go through with a sale they posted my personal information onto their facebook page. Now it's out there for all their followers to see. If someone has internet smarts they can find my address. I don't trust facebook to take it down.

Has anyone else had similar experiences?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Why would they have your address? I don't has Facebook, but presumably if you use your own name - which most people do - it is quite easy to find your location?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

This is why we need to keep this forum going and get it back to what it used to be like ..
A busy , bustling forum with a fabulous snake and lizards classifieds sections.

Facebook is a nightmare for so many reasons imho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToddleDown (Feb 13, 2021)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Why would they have your address? I don't has Facebook, but presumably if you use your own name - which most people do - it is quite easy to find your location?


We never talked over facebook, we were on a classifieds website. I wanted to know how much a courier would be for the snake, so they had a part of my address and the nickname (not my full name thank heck) they decided to post the conversation onto their facebook business page


----------



## ToddleDown (Feb 13, 2021)

Zincubus said:


> This is why we need to keep this forum going and get it back to what it used to be like ..
> A busy , bustling forum with a fabulous snake and lizards classifieds sections.
> 
> Facebook is a nightmare for so many reasons imho
> ...


I wasn't even talking to them over facebook - we were talking over morphmarket! I haven't used FB in years because it's such a cesspit and because there are people on there who I don't want finding me


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

ToddleDown said:


> I wasn't even talking to them over facebook - we were talking over morphmarket! I haven't used FB in years because it's such a cesspit and because there are people on there who I don't want finding me


Ah .. even so .. I would only buy off one of our RFUK members simply due to our feedback system and the option to see all the past threads/deals of someone you are thinking of buying off.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Surely you can report on Facebook? I use morphmarket a lot to sell and buy and never any problems luckily! 
You need to report and get proof of everyone they’ve outed on there also. Hopefully they’ll be removed. What’s wrong with people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToddleDown (Feb 13, 2021)

elishacoombes9 said:


> Surely you can report on Facebook? I use morphmarket a lot to sell and buy and never any problems luckily!
> You need to report and get proof of everyone they’ve outed on there also. Hopefully they’ll be removed. What’s wrong with people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I reported it when I first saw the post, but I don't have faith they'll take it down. I guess I will just have to learn to go to proper breeders/people with repute instead of 'hobbyist bloggers' in the future.


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

ToddleDown said:


> We never talked over facebook, we were on a classifieds website. I wanted to know how much a courier would be for the snake, so they had a part of my address and the nickname (not my full name thank heck) they decided to post the conversation onto their facebook business page


There is always two sides to every story? You wouldn't be by any chance a member of the timewaster fraternity that has infected the hobby?


----------



## ToddleDown (Feb 13, 2021)

harry python said:


> There is always two sides to every story? You wouldn't be by any chance a member of the timewaster fraternity that has infected the hobby?


I don't believe so, I wanted that snake, until I saw the red flags.
Do you think that even if I had been a time waster that would have justified them posting my personal id info to their public page?


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I don't have Facebook, but I have used morph market and yes there are time wasters but that doesn't allow someone to share your information. You should report them on morph market also as they have taken your information through the site!


----------



## alanbf (Sep 23, 2016)

This is one of the reasons I'm hesitant to ever ask for a courier at the thought of being ripped off etc which really limit's the reptile I can collect and end up paying well over the odds for certain ones in my area


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

alanbf said:


> This is one of the reasons I'm hesitant to ever ask for a courier at the thought of being ripped off etc which really limit's the reptile I can collect and end up paying well over the odds for certain ones in my area


That was one of the main purposes of the old Feedback system we’ve been discussing in one of the other threads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alanbf (Sep 23, 2016)

It's bad I seen some I wanted the other month nelsons and peublean in Merseyside I really wanted them as soon as he mentioned a courier my a+se fell out at the thought of parting with cash and maybe they will never get sent yeah there does need to be some sort of system don't get me wrong he seemed a nice guy I just didn't want to take the risk


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I am the same, I won't purchase from here as there is no way of truely knowing if the seller is legit or if there is anything in place protecting the buyer and seller.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

M1chelle said:


> I am the same, I won't purchase from here as there is no way of truely knowing if the seller is legit or if there is anything in place protecting the buyer and seller.


I guess you can still use the SEARCH option and see all the previous ‘selling’ threads by the person in question or even just go through their post history to get a feeling as to what kind of person they are .

I would always go through the ‘post’ history of anyone I was buying off or even selling to before I started any dealings with them ... 

Of course , it WAS far , far easier and reassuring to be able to sift through all their dealings in their ‘feedback’ system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

alanbf said:


> It's bad I seen some I wanted the other month nelsons and peublean in Merseyside I really wanted them as soon as he mentioned a courier my a+se fell out at the thought of parting with cash and maybe they will never get sent yeah there does need to be some sort of system don't get me wrong he seemed a nice guy I just didn't want to take the risk


See my reply above 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Agree, I would always do my research before buying, regardless of where it is being bought from. I look for web pages, Facebook pages (I don't have Facebook but it can help to get a picture) comments they would of made on posts etc anything, find them on morph market, pre loved. But it's not easy on here. Itf like to be able to find something I like then have one place to access most of that. I do a lot of research before I buy, but that is who I am... But not everyone is this way or knows where to look.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

M1chelle said:


> Agree, I would always do my research before buying, regardless of where it is being bought from. I look for web pages, Facebook pages (I don't have Facebook but it can help to get a picture) comments they would of made on posts etc anything, find them on morph market, pre loved. But it's not easy on here. Itf like to be able to find something I like then have one place to access most of that. I do a lot of research before I buy, but that is who I am... But not everyone is this way or knows where to look.


This is one of the fabulous things about TapaTalk.. one click and I’m taken to every post or thread you’ve done ..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Zincubus said:


> This is one of the fabulous things about TapaTalk.. one click and I’m taken to every post or thread you’ve done ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might try that on my Chromebook 😁


----------

